# SA deja vu +



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Saturday afternoon and it was supposed to be pleasant and I had planned my trip. Got to the ramp to find it was blowing about 12 knotts and very choppy but decided to go anyway. Launched okay but got slapped several times on way out. Dry pants and jacket were so worth getting! Even out there was questioning my judgement, a lot of swell was breaking over the bow and I was very impressed on how the outback handled. Rise and slap.... cut and wash.....maybe a slimmer longer model would do it better but the hobie did just fine. Trolled about looking for fresh squid and didn't get any but changed and managed a couple of snook and a couple more. Drifted back to my old faithful spot. Not the flanno ground but definitely the dinner ground. Anchored up wondering what the landing was going to be like as the swell had not eased, nor the wind. A long bungy makes so much difference. I was starting to appreciate all that i had learned from others on this site. Despite the conditions i was cosy as and felt safe. Same as last time burley, pilly bits and baits. Wait, wait ..was a little slow at first but they came. Dinner snapper one after the other. It was a deja vu but a little better. I got my bag plus the snook and called it a day. To top it off, the wind died, the seas calmed and beaching was a breeze.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

bertros said:


> Good stuff Geoff. StIll don't understand why you guys keep Snook when you can at out Snapper, but then I'm still yet to try them also. A good reward for the trying conditions.


Wait till you try some. Cooked up snapper and snook straight after catch and I had one taster who preferred the snook. I prefer the snapper but fresh snook is good and if smoked makes great chowder.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2014)

Well done again Geoff. Very nice bag of fish


----------



## rossi (Sep 20, 2013)

Well done Geoff, your freezer must be full of snapper by now.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks Kelvin. Water is cleared too. I hadn't noticed the blue colour on the snapper fins before. A lovely fish.

Peter, the fish in the freezer don't last long. By the time family and friends get a few there's not much left. But yes I will be eating snapper this week. Had snook for lunch. Snapper for dinner.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Always considered myself as being able to judge someone's character but after telling everyone that you are a good bloke, I now find out you are a liar :lol:



Geoffw said:


> Zilch said:
> 
> 
> > Geoffw said:
> ...


Not only are you a Snapper Whispering Bastard but a lying one at that ;-)

Great result Geoff  and mate thanks for the PM the other day.

Steve


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Sooo good Geoff - when you go out when conditions are not quite what you'd like - a bit of wind, chop and waves - the heart beats a little as you think about coming back in the dark - but you go anyway and you get rewarded by (1) a great bag of fish, and (2) conditions easing for a gentle and triumphant return to shore  
Well done.


----------



## islandboy (Jan 20, 2013)

very envious! I went out at the same time at Emu bay with all the squid bits and pieces I had caught in the morning and all I did was lose a rod and reel! Well done Geoff.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice boat load of fish Geoff, can't go wrong with fresh Snook. A great reward for the effort in those conditions. Look forward to your next report.
Cheers
Bob


----------

